# The exquisitely difficult classical music quiz



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)

Well, here you go:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/articles...ame=quiz_difficultclassicalmusic_contentcard2


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Lots of weird trivia. I got 8/15.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

5/15. Lots of obscure things I didn't know. Also, I didn't know Mozart was known to include secret messages in his music...what could they be referring to?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The results told me I'd be better off just listening to music; I'm taking that advice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My score 7 out of 15, pure guesswork sometime.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

With pure guesswork most of the time, I came in at 1st place! I mean, I got 1 point.

PS: the only point I scored was the only answer I actually knew (the wasp). Literally all my guesses were wrong.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

9/15! I'm in the lead!

psst, violaduse...I hope you plan on continuing your quizes at some point.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

5/15. And like Art Rock, the only one I actually knew was the wasp thing. The rest were guesses.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

lol I'm sad I got the Mussorgsky wrong. It's said that it was also rejected because it was simply to big to produce, too many moving parts, too big orchestral forces, etc.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

3/15

Yay.
****


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

3/15

Strange quiz.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

"Your Result
2/15
Oh dear, you'd be better off just listening to the music."

Yep, and that's what I'll do for the most part. Even if I read about music I forget much of what I read, but the music tends to stick with me.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

"Your Result

5/15

*Oh dear, you'd be better off just listening to the music.*"

Suits me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2016)

I only knew 1, and correctly guessed another 2.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2016)

6/15...bummer. Not even a good guesser!


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

6 for me too.
GG


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Another 6/15 ... 

How do I find answers?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

fiiiiiiiiiiiive


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

4/15 I'm suuuuuck!!!


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

7/15 I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I got 7 out of the 15.
I had nothing better to do and checked my answers; 4 were pure guess work, 1 was an "educated guess" , and 2 I actually knew.
So I too shall stick to listening, despite the BBC's plans to make me a conductor ( how they would regret that !)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I knew Berg was stung or bitten by an insect but I didn't know what kind - learning that it was a wasp just makes me hate the damned things even more...

Oh - 7/15 but I took complete flyers on most of them.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

11/15. I'm a classical geek!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

6/15

The quiz has one error (at least). CPE did inscribe secret messages, if one counts using musical monograms. Oddly, I got it right because I assumed they had gotten it wrong.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> 11/15. I'm a classical geek!


 That's quite good

If there was only a Russian version of this test, I would ace.


----------

